# Feinstein- cornyn gun control TOMORROW!!!!!!!



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

That’s right... 

... the Feinstein-Cornyn gun control deal is scheduled to be heard in the Senate Judiciary Committee TOMORROW!!! 

Your U.S. Senator Orrin Hatch, will play a pivotal role in this committee hearing, so please take a moment to call Senator Hatch right now at 202-224-5251. 

Urge Senator Hatch to withdraw his support S.2135 and vote against any bill that would expand or advance the Brady-NICS Gun Control Database. 

Your message can be as simple as pasting the following: 

“Senator Hatch, as a supporter of the Second Amendment I URGE you to OPPOSE S.2135 and vote against any bill that would expand or advance the Brady-NICS Gun Control Database.”

I know you may have just gotten off the phone with your Congressman following my email earlier, but I hope you’ll call Senator Hatch too. 

The bill he will be hearing tomorrow is S.2135. 

And if passed it aims to create a national gun control “super database” that can strip the Second Amendment rights of potentially millions of law-abiding Americans without due process. 

All of the bad things I warned you about still apply: 

The Feinstein-Cornyn gun control bill will: 

*** Strip hundreds of thousands of Americans (or more) of their gun rights without due process.

*** Spend at least $625 MILLION over the next five years on putting more names of law-abiding Americans on the Brady-NICS gun control database.

*** Threaten to revive Obama’s failed Social Security Gun Ban that would have destroyed the gun rights of 4.2 Million Senior Citizens.

The Feinstein-Cornyn Senate bill contains NO requirement to prevent the Federal or State governments from stripping your right to bear arms without trial in a court of law. 

It doubles down on the idea that NON-COURTS can strip your Second Amendment rights -- in other words -- politically motivated swamp bureaucrats held over from President Obama. 

Even as opposition to the Feinstein-Cornyn bill continues to grow, we simply can’t take any chances since similar gun control is advancing in the House. 

That means there’s no time to waste. So it’s up to grassroots gun activists, and liberty –loving patriots like you to turn up the pressure. 

Again, the Feinstein-Cornyn gun control deal is scheduled to be heard in the Senate Judiciary Committee TOMORROW!!! 

Your U.S. Senator Orrin Hatch, will play a pivotal role in this committee hearing, so please take a moment to call Senator Hatch right now at 202-224-5251. 

Urge Senator Hatch to withdraw his support for S.2135 and vote against any bill that would expand or advance the Brady-NICS Gun Control Database. 

Please don’t delay -- the united voices of gun owners must be heard immediately. 

With our Second Amendment rights at stake, there isn’t a moment to lose -- please take action today! 

I called Senator Hatch will you ?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting, was it her or Pelosi who said right after Vegas shooting that no amount of laws could have stopped this? At least she was honest for a minute. Since no law would have avoided it what are they really after?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

They are after a gov't that cam run amok if and when they take control of two out of three branches of gov't.

Awfully hard to defend your food stores or whatever in a time of crisis when they want to confiscate it for the greater good...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"I'm sorry officer, I lost all my guns years ago in a tragic boating accident"


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

In other news, this happened today

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...nate-from-dems-and-gun-control-advocates.html


----------

